# Red dot scope on compound bows??



## Sicarii (Jan 2, 2010)

There are some problems to overcome if you want to mount a red dot scope. Most of them have a single point, so if you wanted to do it you would probably want to put it on a slider frame like HHA makes. It would end up being a bit expensive. I looked at going this route. The advantage would be you wouldn't need a peep. It also should visually show you if you are torquing the bow.

However, I don't think its gonna make you a better shot if you can't shoot anyway. All the other aspects of executing a good shot are still going to apply: range estimation, good form, anchor points, and good release skills are going to be the same regardless. 

Theoretically, you could mount a pistol scope on a bow. But that doesn't mean its going to shoot like a gun. It's still down to the shooter, not what type of sight you're using.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks... I will show him this post. He is the guy who i have been telling him to get a lower poundage. I can pull a 70# but I prefer to have 60# only which makes me feel less stress and comfortable. But he cant as I see it to pull a 60#. I asked him to get to 50# or lower if needed. I saw him struggle when drawing his bow. He think its the sight that is screwing his shot. 

A hard headed ego saddled guy and this will hopefully make him understand and accept the fact.


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

It will mess with you because the little red dot moves all over the target I really dont see how it would improve any ones shot.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Use a red dot with a Death Grip and you have a deadly combination. You and your friend would shoot better.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

A Red Dot Scope is awesome on a compound bow. But, you need to use a Parallax free scope, as these are the only red dots that are really effective on their own. 

With a Parallax scope, an alignment device such as a No Peep, Anchor Sight, or in some cases, a kisser button, or even a peep as in the second pic will keep you from torquing the riser, and have greater accuracy.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

The cure all for your buddy-------NOT. With that said I had one and if set up correctly, instructed correctly HOW to use one they work great. I felt it was the best "HUNTING" sight I ever owned. But I went back to pin sights for various other reasons. One thing to remember is NEVER, EVER, go cheap on the scope or the mount also have someone with knowledge on how to set them up properly(they are a totally different animal). 
With all that said it sounds like your buddy really needs to follow your advice get rid of the Macho thinking and lower his poundage.:wink::beer:


----------



## killerG (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a Tru Glo PWR DOT red dot on my SR71 and it is awesome. You still need to use a peep with it but it is every bit as accurate as a pin sight. I have had no problem with keeping it sighted in, and have shot as high as 300 20X on 3-D with it. Actually can aim better with it than a pin sight since my eyes started to go at my advanced age.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

killerG said:


> I have a Tru Glo PWR DOT red dot on my SR71 and it is awesome. You still need to use a peep with it but it is every bit as accurate as a pin sight. I have had no problem with keeping it sighted in, and have shot as high as 300 20X on 3-D with it. Actually can aim better with it than a pin sight since my eyes started to go at my advanced age.


That is actually a different sight than the OP ask about. Similar but different.:wink:


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

You should look at the Sabo sights. They work great. Just don't know how it will hold up to outdoor hunting conditions. I am sure it will be fine. I will find out this season.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Any update on the SABO sight? I don't like that you have to line the triangle up with the top dot. One of the reason's I want to go with a parallax free red dot sight is simplicity. I just want to put the dot on my target and shoot... not line a triangle up with a dot and center the dot on my target. Does this make sense or did I read wrong on how the SABO works. If I'm completely wrong then I might be interested in the SABO sight.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Put a Death grip on your bow. That is the only way it will be point and shoot. I have been shooting a red dot for hunting for many years now. The thing to remember is that if you do not have the exact anchor point from shot to shot, you will have to torque the riser to get the dot or sight to line up. If you torque the riser you have to move your anchor point to line it up. Your better off eliminating the torque in the first place. That way you can actually point and shoot. Check out the video on our website. The lasers are no different than a red dot sight.

.


metalli445 said:


> Any update on the SABO sight? I don't like that you have to line the triangle up with the top dot. One of the reason's I want to go with a parallax free red dot sight is simplicity. I just want to put the dot on my target and shoot... not line a triangle up with a dot and center the dot on my target. Does this make sense or did I read wrong on how the SABO works. If I'm completely wrong then I might be interested in the SABO sight.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

The Sabo sight will show if you are torquing your bow. Work on your form rather than putting on a heavy mechanical handle on your bow for a band aid fix. No substitution for doing it the right way. 

You sight in the tip of the triangle, then you move the red dot on the tip of the triangle and you are dead on from there. If the red dot is not lined with the triangle they you are torquing your bow. Pretty cool concept.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

ooh now that makes sense. Is it true you can use each red dot for different yardages. So you could have 20-30-40 yard dots?


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

yes you can have different yardage.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

ab2 said:


> The Sabo sight will show if you are torquing your bow. Work on your form rather than putting on a heavy mechanical handle on your bow for a band aid fix. No substitution for doing it the right way. You sight in the tip of the triangle, then you move the red dot on the tip of the triangle and you are dead on from there. If the red dot is not lined with the triangle they you are torquing your bow. Pretty cool concept.


Boy isn't that the truth. I agree 100%, nothing replaces or fixes proper form, proper set up bow and acc.. Band aids do not fix the problem only mask it.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with fixing the problem rather then masking it. Does that product actually work though?


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

metalli445 said:


> I agree with fixing the problem rather then masking it. Does that product actually work though?


What product are you speaking of? The product that claims to show torque or the one that eliminates torque?


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

ab2 said:


> The Sabo sight will show if you are torquing your bow. Work on your form rather than putting on a heavy mechanical handle on your bow for a band aid fix. No substitution for doing it the right way.
> 
> You sight in the tip of the triangle, then you move the red dot on the tip of the triangle and you are dead on from there. If the red dot is not lined with the triangle they you are torquing your bow. Pretty cool concept.


Unless your anchor point has changed or your grip has changed or your stance has changed or your arm position has changed or your elbow has changed.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I've seen a red dot on an older bow. There was no peep or any other device on the string other than a dloop. It works awesome. But like most things it has to be your cup of tea. The mounting system that was on this bow was custom. Allowing you to move the scope up, down and side to side. Was really cool to play with.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I had one years ago. Played around with it but found in sunny conditions I was having issues seeing the red dot. It does appear to be floating around a bit too. It just wasn't for me. Plus it seemed like I was moving my head quite a bit just to find the dot and this was with the dot at the highest power setting this scope had.

Might work for your friend but I would suggest a simple single pin slider sight with a peep *and* a kisser button. Good luck!


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm hoping the red dot sights have improved over the years and the problems people were having in the past have been worked out by now. I'm sure they have been with the higher end companies.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I had one years ago. Played around with it but found in sunny conditions I was having issues seeing the red dot. It does appear to be floating around a bit too. It just wasn't for me. Plus it seemed like I was moving my head quite a bit just to find the dot and this was with the dot at the highest power setting this scope had.
> 
> Might work for your friend but I would suggest a simple single pin slider sight with a peep *and* a kisser button. Good luck!


Hey Lou I know what your problem was with that red dot------------------------------You didn't have us set it up properly for you LOL.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

The red dot can be hard to see at times. The concept does work but I ended up going with an HHA sight. Sabo is a good sight. I too wish the dot was brighter. 

As far as a grip goes, go with a traditional grip rather than a ball bearing grip. Work on form rather than gimmicks.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

ab2 said:


> The red dot can be hard to see at times. The concept does work but I ended up going with an HHA sight. Sabo is a good sight. I too wish the dot was brighter.
> 
> As far as a grip goes, go with a traditional grip rather than a ball bearing grip. Work on form rather than gimmicks.


People don't buy gimmicks more than once. We have many shooters with Death Grips on multiple bows. As soon as they order a new bow their first call is to Van Handle Archery Products to get a New Death Grip for their new rig. There is a reason for that. What do you think it is? Do a search on Death Grip and see what the shooters say about it. You will find that the shooters that actually have one on their bows love it. The only negative comments are made by bashers that never had any experience with them. If torque is eliminated it can no longer be a problem.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

You seriously need a lesson in marketing. You private spam pm people, you toot your own horn all the time and in all honesty your website is horrible. You think having a tailing cursor is cool, its not...its plain annoying like your self promotions you do with your ghost type endorsments. I could go on about how your approach but in all honesty you are the one doing more damage to your own brand by your antics. Let others speak about your product.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Van Handle,
Just curious if ya'll came up with something for the 2011 Z7 Xtreme?


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

metalli445 said:


> Van Handle,
> Just curious if ya'll came up with something for the 2011 Z7 Xtreme?



We have grips for the all of the Mathews bows that come from the factory with wood or Focus gips.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

How about getting back to the OP question. Van Handle your product has nothing to do with the question, this is turning into a self promotion of YOUR product, going to agree with ab2 and his post.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Back to the original topic.....

OP, your friend needs to learn the fundamentals. Forget the gadgets and gizmos. He'll just be a crappy shot with a lot of gadgets and gizmos....and that is a unrefutable FACT. Show me a single top rated archer with a ball bearing grip or a red dot scope. Know why you won't find any? Because they learned how to shoot a bow properly making all the rest of this poop (I said poop in this thread, too :lol absolutely unnecessary.

Get him a coach. Get him "Core Archery" or "Idiot Proof Archery" to read. Take him to a club with good shooters. But forget the whizbang stuff, it's just fluff and won't help him LEARN anything at all.


----------



## eternoui (Feb 11, 2014)

I bought my compound bow 3 days ago my first ever. On my first day I shot a dozen of arrows each one was going far away from the target. Patiently I corrected the sight and the whisker biscuit. I also reduce the draw weight of my bow. Now I can shoot a target of 50cm diameter from 20 feets. I think your friend should be patient, practice and. set up the bow at his needs and not vice versa. 

I hope this helps


----------

